# plot resetting new villagers ; v ;



## mayorkaleigh (Feb 1, 2015)

do you ever try plot resetting a villager you just got so they go into a decent spot, but you're plot resetting them and it's taking hours and hours because they won't go in the one specific spot you want them to?

bc literally me rn. i'm trying to plot reset molly and she won't go in beau's old spot and argh. ; - ; 
i could flip a table or sumthin'


----------



## Maris82084 (Feb 1, 2015)

I have had this  happen.  It is so frustrating. I eventually give up and put paths or PW projects over the dirt spot. *Sigh*


----------



## mayorkaleigh (Feb 1, 2015)

Maris82084 said:


> I have had this  happen.  It is so frustrating. I eventually give up and put paths or PW projects over the dirt spot. *Sigh*



i am so determined to get molly in this spot. even if it takes me all night (god i hope not because i have school tomorrow)


----------



## Orieii (Feb 1, 2015)

Have patience, I'm sure you'll plot reset Molly in the right spot in no time  I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## mayorkaleigh (Feb 1, 2015)

Orieii said:


> Have patience, I'm sure you'll plot reset Molly in the right spot in no time  I wish you the best of luck!



i'm trying, but thank you! (づ｡◕‿‿◕｡)づ


----------



## Bixxy (Feb 2, 2015)

One time I kept plot resetting and the plot kept appearing on the exact same spot for countless times in a row. ><


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 2, 2015)

I feel like a dunce, lol - until I saw this thread I hadn't realized that you could reset and get villagers' plots to move. Good luck with Molly  !


----------



## isebrilia (Feb 2, 2015)

Plot resetting can get so frustrating sometimes ;-; 
Just have some patience and hopefully Molly will be in the spot you want! <3


----------



## mayorkaleigh (Feb 2, 2015)

Bixxy said:


> One time I kept plot resetting and the plot kept appearing on the exact same spot for countless times in a row. ><



THAT HAPPENED TO ME. molly kept trying to go in front of my cafe and i was like nooo ; - ;, but after i tried again she was in a different spot

- - - Post Merge - - -



infinikitten said:


> I feel like a dunce, lol - until I saw this thread I hadn't realized that you could reset and get villagers' plots to move. Good luck with Molly  !



it's amazing what you can find on the internet. heh, thank you! >w<



isebrilia said:


> Plot resetting can get so frustrating sometimes ;-;
> Just have some patience and hopefully Molly will be in the spot you want! <3



after about 4 hours trying to plot reset her, i placed her in a somewhat decent spot that i can work with. i just got too tired to try and get her into the spot xD


----------



## cb987654 (Feb 2, 2015)

Just keep going! It will happen eventually, I got super fed up while plot resetting ruby. In between loads I was solving my rubik's cube and tossing it back to my brother so he could scramble it for me. And OF COURSE the one time he throws it overhand to me it hits me in the face just above my eye right on the brow bone. that stung for weeks. So now that I was all upset and angry and wanted to give up on ruby entirely, on the very next try she moved directly into the exact 3x3 spot I wanted her in. Good luck. Don't give up. Luck does some weird things.


----------



## Inkbug (Feb 3, 2015)

~ugh. plot resetting is the -worst- I try to keep track of where villagers want to move and put pwps in the way of places where they tend to want to build. (like right in front of my campsite...). glad you found a spot you could make work for you.


----------



## mayorkaleigh (Feb 4, 2015)

Inkbug said:


> ~ugh. plot resetting is the -worst- I try to keep track of where villagers want to move and put pwps in the way of places where they tend to want to build. (like right in front of my campsite...). glad you found a spot you could make work for you.



molly kept trying to go in front of my cafe, and i just got tangy out of that spot and i wanted to screech because almost every time i did the plot reset she ended up right in front of my cafe. which is a big fat nono.


----------



## creme (Feb 5, 2015)

my villagers really really like to plop down on either sides of my bridge :c it's so annoying.


----------



## rosabelle (Feb 5, 2015)

Yea, lol it took days to plot Frita but she still ended up in a bad spot. I decided to put down pwps to prevent them from going into certain spots. It's been a lot easier since then but it still takes a while.


----------



## matcha (Feb 5, 2015)

i hate plot resetting so much, i have my town all layed out and everything and i can't get them anywhere close to where i want their plot. i had olivia plot in chief's old spot which would have been NICE if i didn't need a bridge around that area.


----------



## Azza (Feb 7, 2015)

I haven't bothered with plot resetting, it just sounds like a pain...


----------

